# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  ask yg jual lc koi food size xs buat pertumbuhan

## indra mahardhika

Permisi om dan suhu...newbie nanya donk di kois yg jual pakan lc koi size xs 500gr or 1 kg siapa ya?krn ane mau ganti pakan aja,kemarin ane beli supersave,eh buat koi ane yg ukuran 5cm sd 10cm kegedean bgt,biar udah di rendem juga tetep aja koi ane makanya dah malu2 tambah pakan kegedean jd makin malu2,jd ga sedep ngeliat nya trus ga sabaran nungguin nya...sekalian juga nih klo ada yg mau beli supersave ane,masih sisa 4 kg..expired mey 2019...sorry misal ane salah room bikin tread di sini....trimakasih...

Salam
Indra.

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra mahardhika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

